# So long, Dionysus. Keep the party going for me.



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

My first betta, my aquabid prince. I spoiled you rotten, you sweet little fish. You lived like a king in your beautiful tank, if only you had gotten to spend more time there near the end. I'm sorry you got so sick, I hope I made you comfortable. You ate one last bite of bloodworms before you left us, I hope they were delicious.

You were so young, it's so sad you had to go so soon. I guess you had too much personality and life to be confined to such a small body. Now you've escaped your shackles, you can live it up now and get to show off your beauty to all the other fish. I'm sure you've turned that river under the rainbow bridge into an endless party. You always were a lot like your namesake, Dionysus. I'll be sure to dip my fingers in the water for you to nibble on when I someday go up there to join you. 

Rock on, little dude. I'll miss how you danced for me. Maybe you can teach those other fish some of your dance moves  




















You so looked like you had recovered, there must have just been something else internally I just couldn't see. You stubborn little guy, I wish I could have known.










This is the picture I fell in love with, you in all your splendor. I know your fins never recovered after your illness, but I know now you're back to your beautiful, spoiled rotten self. This is the way I remember you, Di. Still kicking butt and taking names.. and dancing your heart out all day and night. 

Dance on into the afterlife, little fish.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful. RIP, Dionysus.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

R.I.P

Teach Rainbow and Red-Red and Speckles to dance, Di. :3 I know they'll meet up with you up there.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm at least glad he didn't have to suffer for too long, or if he did, he just didn't show it. 

Still going to be hard getting used to the empty tank. I don't know what to do with the plants.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

aw, sorry for your loss- May he dance forever more under the Bridge. Bless.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks so much guys. <3 I decided to carve into a rock to keep with me. Since we're moving, I wasn't really able to have a proper burial for him and since he was my first I decided to just..have my own portable stone I can keep in memory of him. Maybe one day it will decorate another tank and his little fishy spirit can watch over my other fish~  Maybe I will place it in a garden to remember lost fish fondly as I care for my plants. 

<3 my aquabid prince!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no purplemuffin! I'm so sorry. I remember you planning on getting Dionysus. He was always so gorgeous <3 You gave him a great life.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

<3

It's funny in a weird, sad way. The day after he passed away his breeder joined google+ and used his email contacts to add new friends. Just felt awkward and sad to be in touch with his breeder again after losing the fish I got from him.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

R.I.P...
Sorry for your loss Purplemuffin.


----------

